# Best Custom Water Cooling Kits?



## T4C Fantasy (Dec 31, 2012)

I was wondering what are the best kits to use, reliable, max cooling, expensive but justified... im looking to finally go water cooled, check my specs from my spec list and tell me what would be great to get  w/e clock is possible before needing LN2


----------



## ALMOSTunseen (Jan 1, 2013)

Well currently the best "kits" on the market at the moment, are the XSPC and EK ones. If you're wanting to cool your GPU aswell, you may be best just picking parts from scratch. There are plenty of people here to help you with that. Where will you be buying your parts from, frozencpu?


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Jan 1, 2013)

ALMOSTunseen said:


> Well currently the best "kits" on the market at the moment, are the XSPC and EK ones. If you're wanting to cool your GPU aswell, you may be best just picking parts from scratch. There are plenty of people here to help you with that. Where will you be buying your parts from, frozencpu?



well I was just looking to  use new egg because I already have an acct there and to lazy to buy from anywhere else lol, does newegg not sell the things I need?

and yea I would want to eventually want to cool my gpu.. and do a delid of my 3770k and put  better compound or w/e for optimal results.


----------



## ALMOSTunseen (Jan 1, 2013)

T4C Fantasy said:


> well I was just looking to  use new egg because I already have an acct there and to lazy to buy from anywhere else lol, does newegg not sell the things I need?
> 
> and yea I would want to eventually want to cool my gpu.. and do a delid of my 3770k and put  better compound or w/e for optimal results.


Too my knowledge, newegg carry's some lines of watercooling components, though only a few brands.
Here are some good sites:
http://www.frozencpu.com/
http://www.performance-pcs.com
http://www.xoxide.com/
http://www.sidewindercomputers.com/


----------



## MT Alex (Jan 1, 2013)

Unfortunately, NewEgg doesn't carry doodley squat for water cooling.  
For just over $200 this kit is hard to beat.  It's the best rated cpu block and rad in its class, the pump is nothing special, but it will suffice.
http://www.performance-pcs.com/cata...cts_id=34963:a20b438181485b553395087bc77b32a8
I'm not sure how well your case accepts a 360 rad, though.  Your case will be the limiting factor, unless you go external.


----------



## ALMOSTunseen (Jan 1, 2013)

MT Alex said:


> Unfortunately, NewEgg doesn't carry doodley squat for water cooling.
> For just over $200 this kit is hard to beat.  It's the best rated cpu block and rad in its class, the pump is nothing special, but it will suffice.
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/cata...cts_id=34963:a20b438181485b553395087bc77b32a8
> I'm not sure how well your case accepts a 360 rad, though.  Your case will be the limiting factor, unless you go external.


Actually Newegg carry's a large line of swiftech products, that are quite cheap.


----------



## sneekypeet (Jan 1, 2013)

Don't forget the Swiftech Edge HD kits Unseen tipped you off, and the cost is between the Raystorm and EK kits. On a personal note, I wouldn't touch the Raystorm kit with a barge pole!


----------



## cdawall (Jan 1, 2013)

sneekypeet said:


> Don't forget the Swiftech Edge HD kits Unseen tipped you off, and the cost is between the Raystorm and EK kits. On a personal note, I wouldn't touch the Raystorm kit with a barge pole!



I also vote the swiftech setup.


----------



## ALMOSTunseen (Jan 1, 2013)

Will the pump and res in the swiftech be enough if a gpu is added?


----------



## sneekypeet (Jan 1, 2013)

For sure, that 35X is a damn strong pump. As for the res since it is built into the rad, I dont quite get the angle of the question.


----------



## ALMOSTunseen (Jan 1, 2013)

It has a 35x? I alwsys thought they had some random AIO pump. As for the res,  i always though it was best to have a bigger res when you add more blocks.  Sorry for any typos, on my phone.


----------



## sneekypeet (Jan 1, 2013)

a large res doesn't hurt, but the room afforded in the radiator is similar if not a bit more than the old Micro res from swifty. Go and have a look, its a nice bit of kit.

http://www.swiftech.com/H2O-x20-Edge-HD.aspx


----------



## ALMOSTunseen (Jan 1, 2013)

The green tubing always made it look dodgy to me. But now on a closer look, it seems prretty good. I cant complain about their blocks though, about to get an apogee drive 2, and it is awesome.


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Jan 1, 2013)

if you had to buy each piece individually what would be the best combo? meaning piecing different kits into 1 or just buying them separate if available

theres to many different kits its worse than going into a shoe store there is precise tubing length, pure water, ultra pure, like really?  best radiator, pump, reservoir, water block that's a lot of accessories, its light building a room ac


----------



## sneekypeet (Jan 1, 2013)

If you go and find individual parts you are going to be paying more than what the EK kit costs. This is the one thing that makes these kits a bargain. Not only that, but all 3 kits, XSPC, EK, and Swifty all came with plenty of parts to make the loops fit, just that some are better kits than others and why I advised the Edge HD.


----------



## radrok (Jan 1, 2013)

I agree with sneeky, the Swiftech kit is top notch.

Anyway why go for a kit when you can do it yourself, this is what watercooling is all about, customization.
Sure you'll spend more but you'll have lots of fun and more importantly results.
Beware that WC can become an addiction, I've almost matched the cost of my PC hardware with what I've spent on WC


----------



## MT Alex (Jan 1, 2013)

ALMOSTunseen said:


> Actually Newegg carry's a large line of swiftech products, that are quite cheap.



You are right.  92 products, all of which are out of stock.


----------



## ALMOSTunseen (Jan 2, 2013)

MT Alex said:


> You are right.  92 products, all of which are out of stock.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130101/Untitled996.jpg


Hmm, maybe they discontinued them?


----------



## bmaverick (Jan 2, 2013)

EK has had some quality issues in the past year, but it should be cleared up by now.

XSPC RASA kits work well, only if you get a good pump in the kit.  The pumps are hit-or-miss that can fail within a few days up to the end of the warranty.

The Swiftech MCP35X variable speed conting pump based on the ITT-Laing DDC series is the king jewel for both flow and head-pressure.  If the noise is a little high, turn the speed down or reduce the flow restrictions in the loop. 

Corsair has the Hydro series of kits.  They have a large following too.  Corsair has been offering WCing kits since the late 90s. 

ASTEK has a few kits as well. 

What you need to do is to study the layout of your componets in your PC case, see what kits can be applied to it and review the best solution.  Also, before getting any kit, read a few reviews on each to become knowledgable in knowing what the kit is capable of and what are the weakness.  Anyone's advice will be just that until you are aware of the products.


----------



## radrok (Jan 2, 2013)

bmaverick said:


> The Swiftech MCP35X variable speed conting pump based on the ITT-Laing DDC series is the king jewel for both flow and head-pressure. If the noise is a little high, turn the speed down or reduce the flow restrictions in the loop.



Agreed, I run a dual aquacomputer top with two Koolance PMP-400, a tad lower than maximum speed and they are dead silent.
Gotta love the small footprint too.


----------



## MT Alex (Jan 2, 2013)

radrok said:


> Agreed, I run a dual aquacomputer top with two Koolance PMP-400, a tad lower than maximum speed and they are dead silent.
> Gotta love the small footprint too.



I also run a MCP-35X, which is different than the standard Laing pumps that you are referring to.  Same footprint, but higher performance.


----------



## radrok (Jan 2, 2013)

Yeah that thing has a very good flow, that Swiftech PCB keeps RPMs very high.


----------



## drdeathx (Jan 2, 2013)

MT Alex said:


> I also run a MCP-35X, which is different than the standard Laing pumps that you are referring to.  Same footprint, but higher performance.



More head pressure than MCP655.


----------



## MT Alex (Jan 2, 2013)

radrok said:


> Yeah that thing has a very good flow, that Swiftech PCB keeps RPMs very high.
> 
> http://img88.imageshack.us/img88/6623/35xvs325xspc2.png



Yup, it's definitely not a silent pump unless kept below 3500 rpm.



drdeathx said:


> More head pressure than MCP655.



Right.  Most DDCs do, while the D5s are known for flow.


----------



## Sasqui (Jan 2, 2013)

T4C Fantasy said:


> reliable



Koolance used to have a temp monitor that would shut the system off in case of either a pump failure or catastrophic leak.  Sensor goes on waterblock... if sensor goes over some preset value (say 95f), system shuts down.

It saved my ass once when I forgot to plug in the pump.  Took it off an old Koolance case and it's now in the top bay of my HAF 932.  Looks good too and watching the waterblock temperature is interesting.


----------



## drdeathx (Jan 2, 2013)

MT Alex said:


> Yup, it's definitely not a silent pump unless kept below 3500 rpm.
> 
> 
> 
> Right.  Most DDCs do, while the D5s are known for flow.




Once a month my girlfriend is known for flow too.


----------



## cdawall (Jan 2, 2013)

drdeathx said:


> More head pressure than MCP655.



They are also known for being louder and hotter. I would take a variable MCP655 any day of a 35x.


----------



## drdeathx (Jan 2, 2013)

cdawall said:


> They are also known for being louder and hotter. I would take a variable MCP655 any day of a 35x.



I run MCP655 on all my rigs.......


----------



## MightyMission (Jan 2, 2013)

I understand the 655 works better under more restrictive setups too..


----------



## radrok (Jan 2, 2013)

MightyMission said:


> I understand the 655 works better under more restrictive setups too..



No, the Laing DDC 3.25 or MCP35X is better than the 655 on restrictive setups, you want pure head pressure on those kind of loops not pure flow which is what the 655/D5 is good at.

For example my couple of Koolance PMP-400 are pumping through a MO-RA3 9x120, two HTF4 140x3, two Heatkiller GPU blocks, a Swiftech Apogee HD and a Rampage IV fullcover block (2 parts) at medium-high settings without any issue.

You can get a good read about what kind of pump you need/want on Martinsliquidlab, the guy is a living resource


----------



## MightyMission (Jan 2, 2013)

Yes I did a helluva lot of eye blurring reading up on pumps relatioons to rad/blocks and flow rates/head pressure and some other factor that I've long since forgot....

In the end I picked up a VPP655T,in all honesty it seems overkill as the pump doesn't seem to make more than a degree or 3 difference temperature wise wether it's on setting 2 or 5..

for what it's worth,the pump is driving a raystorm cpu block,original EK 680 block,240xt,120xt and magicool slim 180 rad,oh and several 90s/60s/and 30 elbows with wide throats..

I was tempted to grab one of those 9x120 rads from ebay recently but i'd have never squeezed it into the little prodigy case...


----------



## radrok (Jan 2, 2013)

Yeah you'd barely notice much of a difference after 1GPM.

Almost all blocks are highflow nowadays, except Swiftech fullcover, they do are restrictive lol.


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Jan 3, 2013)

I don't really have the comprehension to learn everything there is to know about  full blown out water cooling, but you guys are listing pumps and loops and all that, give me a list of parts that would be absolutely great to have for a setup like

Loop:
Tubing:
Radiator:
Reservoir:
Fittings:
etc:


----------



## MT Alex (Jan 3, 2013)

Are you planning on keeping your Phantom, and do you want everything inside?  Also, is it an 820?


----------



## radrok (Jan 3, 2013)

You should get an idea of what will fit into your case before planning a loop.

Are you going to use the Phantom? Is it the new 820?


Edit: Alex


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Jan 3, 2013)

radrok said:


> You should get an idea of what will fit into your case before planning a loop.
> 
> Are you going to use the Phantom? Is it the new 820?
> 
> ...



yes, I plan on using the phantom, its the older one, pretty much anything will fit in it


----------



## MT Alex (Jan 3, 2013)

Well, it actually takes quite a bit of modding to get anything more than a 240 rad in the top of an older Phantom.  The new 820 is made for liquid, the older, not so much.  Here's a couple of good links, one for putting a 360 up top, the other for adding a 240to the bottom.

http://www.overclockers.com/forums/showthread.php?t=674081
http://www.overclockers.com/forums/showthread.php?t=676098


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Jan 3, 2013)

MT Alex said:


> Well, it actually takes quite a bit of modding to get anything more than a 240 rad in the top of an older Phantom.  The new 820 is made for liquid, the older, not so much.  Here's a couple of good links, one for putting a 360 up top, the other for adding a 240to the bottom.
> 
> http://www.overclockers.com/forums/showthread.php?t=674081
> http://www.overclockers.com/forums/showthread.php?t=676098



thanks for the links but all I want is a list of individual parts that would make one pretty kickass kit and if I have to do some metal cutting I will


----------



## radrok (Jan 3, 2013)

Radiator: XSPC EX240 (or 360 but you'll probably lose a 3,5 bay) + EX140 

GPU Block : Watercool Heatkiller or Swiftech Apogee HD Or Apogee Drive2.

Pump+Reservoir : Swiftech Maelstrom with one or two(overkill) MCP35X pre installed.

Tubing : Tygon R3400 10mm/13mm ( best tubing in my opinion and experience, it's black though), Durelene is good too.

Fittings : Koolance compressions or Swiftech Lok Seal or Monsoon 10mm/13mm (Monsoon are awesome with their fastening tool)

Fans : Swiftech Helix / Noctua NF-F12 PWM (best fans ever)/GentleTyphoon AP15 (1850rpm)

Coolant+AntiMicrobial : Distilled water + Monsoon silver bullet


This is all it comes out the top of my head, I may have forgotten something though.

Don't go over 10/13mm with tubing, it'll be a nightmare with such a small case to work with.

You get some research while I get some sleep, I'll help you more tomorrow  (6AM here in EU)


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Jan 3, 2013)

radrok said:


> Radiator: XSPC EX240 (or 360 but you'll probably lose a 3,5 bay) + EX140
> 
> GPU Block : Watercool Heatkiller or Swiftech Apogee HD Or Apogee Drive2.
> 
> ...



as soon as I saw the swiftech  pump res I started drooling and said I want that, im getting that, lol im going to have to part it out, buy 1 at a time rofl


----------



## MT Alex (Jan 3, 2013)

T4C Fantasy said:


> as soon as I saw the swiftech  pump res I started drooling and said I want that, im getting that, lol im going to have to part it out, buy 1 at a time rofl



I just installed one of those in my rig, it brought the noise from my 35X substantially, and works great.  A single pump would be enough for damn near anything I can think of.  The coolant temp is pretty slick, but I wish it wasn't the amber color LED.  I like the RX series of rads because I prefer quieter low speed fans.


----------



## ALMOSTunseen (Jan 3, 2013)

The apogee Drive II is pretty good if you want to save space, the pump,a 35x is actually in the cpu waterblock.


----------



## cdawall (Jan 3, 2013)

radrok said:


> Radiator: XSPC EX240 (or 360 but you'll probably lose a 3,5 bay) + EX140
> 
> GPU Block : Watercool Heatkiller or Swiftech Apogee HD Or Apogee Drive2.
> 
> ...



I wouldn't bother with the XSPC rads. If you want a thick rad get a good thick rad not a cheap one that is noisy and doesn't even outperform a cheaper swifty. I would also look at the higher RPM gentle typhoons with a fan controller for fans. That way if a need ever arises that more cooling is needed it is a flick of the switch away.


----------



## ALMOSTunseen (Jan 3, 2013)

cdawall said:


> I wouldn't bother with the XSPC rads. If you want a thick rad get a good thick rad not a cheap one that is noisy and doesn't even outperform a cheaper swifty. I would also look at the higher RPM gentle typhoons with a fan controller for fans. That way if a need ever arises that more cooling is needed it is a flick of the switch away.


Screw the gentle typhoons, just get the scythe Slipstream 1900rpm. 110cfm at 37dba. Grab a fan controller, step them down, and your sweet.


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Jan 3, 2013)

ALMOSTunseen said:


> The apogee Drive II is pretty good if you want to save space, the pump,a 35x is actually in the cpu waterblock.



I was wondering if I should just get a reliable but cheap 1155 block because im going to be moving to haswell eventually and I want my kit to be cross platform interchangeable without a high premium.


----------



## ALMOSTunseen (Jan 3, 2013)

T4C Fantasy said:


> I was wondering if I should just get a reliable but cheap 1155 block because im going to be moving to haswell eventually and I want my kit to be cross platform interchangeable without a high premium.


For most blocks, when haswell is released, they will make a replacement backplate/mount for it. I know some companies even send it to you for free.


----------



## radrok (Jan 3, 2013)

T4C Fantasy said:


> I was wondering if I should just get a reliable but cheap 1155 block because im going to be moving to haswell eventually and I want my kit to be cross platform interchangeable without a high premium.



Get an Apogee HD, my Apogee HD Gold came with 1155/1156/1366 and 2011 socket mounts, Gabe is a genius when it comes to think about these things.

To the other guys:

I adviced an XSPC EX because I don't know if he can fit a thick rad into the old Phantom case, anyway the EX series are good, not the best but they are good.

According to Bundymania tests EX are better than RX series when paired with 1200+ RPM fans.







Fans:

Fans choice depends on what is his noise tolerance, I mean even the quiet Gentle Typhoon 1850 RPM are noisy for me at full speed, I keep them undervolted and they do work like a charm.
I now only buy Noctua fans because they are awesome, can't hear them at all and their static pressure can't be matched at such low noise.
They cost though, 20 Eur per fan here where I am.

Usually high RPM fans don't like to be undervolted and you'll probably still stay above 1800 RPM even at the starting voltage. Why have those noisy fans when you can have a silent watercooling rig?


----------



## ALMOSTunseen (Jan 3, 2013)

radrok said:


> I now only buy Noctua fans because they are awesome, can't hear them at all and their static pressure can't be matched at such low noise.
> They cost though, 20 Eur per fan here where I am.


Yeah, noctua's here are very expensive in Australia too, I'm looking at about that same price. But they are amazing for their noise level.


----------



## MT Alex (Jan 4, 2013)

Yup, too bad they are uglier than a sack of smashed a**holes.  

If you really want fans that perform very well and are super quiet 38mm is the way to go.  My Panflo L1s have a much lower octave than GTs and push a lot more air very quietly.  I have been threatening to remount them, but I'll wait until I change a major component.  Most people think Delta weed blower when anyone mentions fat fans, that's the othe end of the spectrum.  They perform quietly just as well as they do noisily.  Not Ultra Kaze fans, though.  Those are junk.


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Jan 4, 2013)

MT Alex said:


> Yup, too bad they are uglier than a sack of smashed a**holes.
> 
> If you really want fans that perform very well and are super quiet 38mm is the way to go.  My Panflo L1s have a much lower octave than GTs and push a lot more air very quietly.  I have been threatening to remount them, but I'll wait until I change a major component.  Most people think Delta weed blower when anyone mentions fat fans, that's the othe end of the spectrum.  They perform quietly just as well as they do noisily.  Not Ultra Kaze fans, though.  Those are junk.



noise isn't really a problem for me, I wear headphones  every second I use my pc and they make outside noise disappear, G35 Logitech headset, my pc does it all I now have a tv tuner so I watch cable on 1 monitor of my pc while I have another monitor to play games and anther to search gpu db and improve it ^^ I just want a high oc with my 3770k like 5.5ghz if that is possible with  water


----------



## radrok (Jan 4, 2013)

I don't think you can reach such high clocks on your 3770k without causing severe degradation of your chip silicon, it would take insane amounts of voltage and you'd probably reach the point where there is so much heat on top of the chip that not even a waterblock could transfer to water especially because Ivy bridge has a small die compared to let's say SB-E.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jan 4, 2013)

ALMOSTunseen said:


> Screw the gentle typhoons, just get the scythe Slipstream 1900rpm. 110cfm at 37dba. Grab a fan controller, step them down, and your sweet.



No your not. Gentle Typhoons will supply you with much better static pressure which is what you need for fans that will go on a radiator. I always recommend people the Corsair SP series fans. They work really well, and pretty quiet too. Slipstreams are also Sleeve bearings which don't have as long of life, and build quality isn't as good.



radrok said:


> Get an Apogee HD, my Apogee HD Gold came with 1155/1156/1366 and 2011 socket mounts, Gabe is a genius when it comes to think about these things.
> 
> To the other guys:
> 
> ...



The Apogee HD is also one of the most restrictive blocks out there right now too.


----------



## radrok (Jan 4, 2013)

Unless you have something like 4 radiators and 4 gpu blocks + double x79 mobo blocks a MCP35X is gonna chew through it like it is a paper wall


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Jan 4, 2013)

radrok said:


> Unless you have something like 4 radiators and 4 gpu blocks + double x79 mobo blocks a MCP35X is gonna chew through it like it is a paper wall



Im definitely getting the dual pump mcp35x2 res overkill as it may be, I want all the slots filled, just the way I am lol


----------



## radrok (Jan 4, 2013)

It isn't a bad idea you could always run the pumps at lower speed so they'd be silent and most importantly you'll have redundancy which is a key in watercooling in my opinion.
Atleast this is why I run dual DDC.


----------



## cdawall (Jan 4, 2013)

radrok said:


> It isn't a bad idea you could always run the pumps at lower speed so they'd be silent and most importantly you'll have redundancy which is a key in watercooling in my opinion.
> Atleast this is why I run dual DDC.



You could also get two D5's and run them at full speed and from personal experience they are still quieter than those DDC's.



MxPhenom 216 said:


> No your not. Gentle Typhoons will supply you with much better static pressure which is what you need for fans that will go on a radiator. I always recommend people the Corsair SP series fans. They work really well, and pretty quiet too. Slipstreams are also Sleeve bearings which don't have as long of life, and build quality isn't as good.



Those fans are quiet because they are weaksauce. The gentle typhoons literally will blow them out of the water.


----------



## radrok (Jan 4, 2013)

Once you see this review you won't look at other pumps like you did before 

http://martinsliquidlab.org/2012/01/29/swiftech-mcp35x2-pump/6/


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jan 5, 2013)

cdawall said:


> You could also get two D5's and run them at full speed and from personal experience they are still quieter than those DDC's.
> 
> 
> 
> Those fans are quiet because they are weaksauce. The gentle typhoons literally will blow them out of the water.



Yeah while being loud as hell. The Corsair fans are not that weak. Good Static pressure for the mount of noise they produce, and they are perfect for rads like the XSPC RX and Alphacool UT45/60/Monsta rads.


----------



## radrok (Jan 5, 2013)

I've been watercooling for a while and I'd rather get more rad surface than get faster fans.

My water delta over ambient never goes over 2c and I have a tremendous heat load being dumped into my loop, all my fans are spinning lower than 1500rpm, it's like having no computer the room.

Believe me when you try the new Noctuas 140mm and 120mm you'll be amazed by the absence of noise.

The moment you choose audible fans you lose one of the big advantages of watercooling, at least that's my opinion.


----------



## cdawall (Jan 5, 2013)

radrok said:


> Once you see this review you won't look at other pumps like you did before
> 
> http://martinsliquidlab.org/2012/01/29/swiftech-mcp35x2-pump/6/



If all you worry about is headpressure the ddc series has always been better. As far as im concerned a pair of d5's perform better all around. 



MxPhenom 216 said:


> Yeah while being loud as hell. The Corsair fans are not that weak. Good Static pressure for the mount of noise they produce, and they are perfect for rads like the XSPC RX and Alphacool UT45/60/Monsta rads.



The corsair fans are both louder ane have a lower static pressure than the coolermaster sickleflows that have been out 4+ years now. They are not gods gift to water cooling as everyone seems to think they are. They are a niche product that is being worshipped by corsair fans.


----------



## MT Alex (Jan 5, 2013)

cdawall said:


> You could also get two D5's and run them at full speed and from personal experience they are still quieter than those DDC's.



This from the guy who consistently brags about using the noisiest fans on the planet 
Anyhow, you're kind of missing the point, or have no experience with the 35X.  It's PWM, so most of the time it's quiet as a mouse, quieter than my old 655 vario set on 4.  When you need the power, it does it by itself.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jan 5, 2013)

cdawall said:


> If all you worry about is headpressure the ddc series has always been better. As far as im concerned a pair of d5's perform better all around.
> 
> 
> 
> The corsair fans are both louder ane have a lower static pressure than the coolermaster sickleflows that have been out 4+ years now. They are not gods gift to water cooling as everyone seems to think they are. They are a niche product that is being worshipped by corsair fans.



Dude, get a facking clue. You obviously have never used the Corsair or Cooler Master fans and basing anything you are saying from some fantasy. I can confirm this as well because Ive used these fans in a lot of client builds till i realized how shitty they really are(Sickleflow Cooler master fans). They are definitely not 19dBA, thats nearly impossible to accomplish with sleeve bearings at 2000rpm. And your also wrong in the fact that the sicklelows have more static pressure then the Corsair fans. The Corsair SP120 High Performance fans (Not the quiet ones) do 3.1 mm/H2O for static pressure, while the Cooler Masters only do 2.94. 

Here are the Specs. Have a gander, because your wrong.

Corsairs:







Cooler Masters Sickleflow R4s:
Everyone knows that these specs are inaccurate and over rated though. I guess you missed that memo.






Remind me next time when you post something here, to take it with a grain of salt.


----------



## radrok (Jan 5, 2013)

Are you really comparing fan specs with manufacturers data sheets? ohgod


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jan 5, 2013)

radrok said:


> Are you really comparing fan specs with manufacturers data sheets? ohgod



They are never fully accurate, but they are also not that far off. The Cooler Master fans are the one fan that did not perform as advertised. The Corsair fans, and the Gentle Typhoons I tried out always seem to perform better then expectations. I can run the Corsair fans at 2000+ RPM and the noise doesnt bother me. Where as the Cooler Master fans when id run them full tilt, the sound they made was awful.


----------



## cdawall (Jan 5, 2013)

MT Alex said:


> This from the guy who consistently brags about using the noisiest fans on the planet
> Anyhow, you're kind of missing the point, or have no experience with the 35X.  It's PWM, so most of the time it's quiet as a mouse, quieter than my old 655 vario set on 4.  When you need the power, it does it by itself.



You can run the 655 off of a fan port with it set to voltage regulation. It works and it keeps them quiet as can be.



MxPhenom 216 said:


> Dude, get a facking clue. You obviously have never used the Corsair or Cooler Master fans and basing anything you are saying from some fantasy.



And this is were it starts. I have obviously never used anything because you *believe* the corsair version to be better correct?



MxPhenom 216 said:


> I can confirm this as well because Ive used these fans in a lot of client builds till i realized how shitty they really are(Sickleflow Cooler master fans).



As have I they perform and last well. While not costing an arm and a leg (ie Corsair SP's)



MxPhenom 216 said:


> They are definitely not 19dBA, thats nearly impossible to accomplish with sleeve bearings at 2000rpm.



How wonderful you have now become a fan engineer. Thanks for letting the entire forum know what is and is not possible with a sleeve bearing. I will make sure to inform the fan manufacturers of your findings.



MxPhenom 216 said:


> And your also wrong in the fact that the sicklelows have more static pressure then the Corsair fans. The Corsair SP120 High Performance fans (Not the quiet ones) do 3.1 mm/H2O for static pressure, while the Cooler Masters only do 2.94.



I fail to see were ANYONE mentions we are specifically looking at the SP120 high performance models. With all of the talk of quiet fans I figured hey lets looking at quiet fans. What do you know your own spec sheets show 2x the performance at a lower noise ratio using a sickleflow over the SP120 series fan. With the cost ratio being 2:1 I know were I would shop. Uncomfurtable with the noise? Well they are PWM with the 2 times as many fans as you can get flip them to PWM let them idle until needed in a push/pull setup. Seems like a win win to me.



MxPhenom 216 said:


> Remind me next time when you post something here, to take it with a grain of salt.



Remind me next time to replace whatever you have posted with [/Corsair>all others] Same things I have dealt with when all of the Cosairinites wanted to argue Corsair powersupplies are the best on the planet while costing more and performing the same.



MxPhenom 216 said:


> They are never fully accurate, but they are also not that far off. The Cooler Master fans are the one fan that did not perform as advertised. The Corsair fans, and the Gentle Typhoons I tried out always seem to perform better then expectations. I can run the Corsair fans at 2000+ RPM and the noise doesnt bother me. Where as the Cooler Master fans when id run them full tilt, the sound they made was awful.



And I can run Delta's at 5K without an issue maybe instead of whining about the kind of noise produced you should look at the amount. Last time I checked personal preference didn't go into manufacturers specs.


----------



## HammerON (Jan 5, 2013)

I believe that the OP has enough information in regards to fans for water cooling by now, so let's move on.


----------

